# Just been prescribed Clomid but i am clueless...help!!



## kimbles87 (Aug 15, 2013)

Hello Ladies,,
I was wondering if anyone could help me. 
I have never been one for needing to monitor my ovulation timings etc. I was prescribed Clomid yesterday by my doctor who says i need to take it on days 2-6 on my cycle. (50mg) 
The questions I have are::
My AF only lasts 2 days maybe 3 at the most, so do i take it day2-day 6 even if im not actually bleeding?
How do i know when im ovulating on clomid?
How do i know when i am most fertile?
When should i go in for a scan to check follicle sizes?  I think the nurse said to ring up the day i start to take them....
And last question, How many mg's of folic acid am i meant to take? (currently taking 1 tab folic acid a day at 400mg)

Thanks


----------



## spudlin (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi, welcome to the world of clomid. 

You just take the clomid 2-6 if that is what your doc has said (some differ slightly), that's what I do and my periods only last 3-4 days max ( have only been getting them since clomid). 

If you are having scans then they will guide you re ovulation. I have to ring on day 1 of my period and book a scan for day 11. If the scan shows good follicles and womb lining they give me an injection to release the follicles. I have only had these for the last 3 cycles. Prior to that I don't think I ovulated even on the clomid as I never got a period. If you are not being scanned some people have a progesterone level done around day 21 of their cycle which can indicate if you have ovulated or not. 

Your most fertile time is around ovulation whiich can differ in people. Like I said if you are monitored then it is a bit easier, if not you can use ovulation sticks (although some say they don't work as well on clomid??). My consultants advice said ovulation can occur around 5 days after the last dose of clomid so around day 10-11 ish. We aim to dtd every other day or every 2 days for most of the month!! Hard work sometimes!! Lol

Good luck on your clomid journey, I hope it is a short one. I hope I answered some of your questions.


----------



## Puglover1980 (Mar 7, 2013)

kimbles87 said:


> The questions I have are::
> My AF only lasts 2 days maybe 3 at the most, so do i take it day2-day 6 even if im not actually bleeding?
> How do i know when im ovulating on clomid?
> How do i know when i am most fertile?
> ...


1. Yes, you take it CD2-6, even if you stop bleeding before the last tablet.

2. You can do OPKs if you like. With my first ever cycle of clomid (where I fell pregnant) I tried the cheap OPKs but never actually got a positive despite obviously ovulating. They don't work for everyone. You can also keep an eye on your body's natural signs, such as cervical mucus, which gets thinner and clear (like egg whites) when you're approaching ovulation. As Spudlin has said, if you're being scanned they will be able to measure your lining and your lead follicle, but it's not possible to tell from that exactly when you will ovulate. Generally once your lead follicle gets to around 18mm ovulation can happen at any point. If you are having a trigger shot, the time of ovulation will be easier to pinpoint.

3. You won't always know when you are most fertile, but the things I've mentioned in point 2 above will help (a positive OPK and egg white cervical mucus are two very good signs that you are at your most fertile - but there's no guarantee that you will get either of these). I have got pregnant twice on clomid and was always told to have sex every other day from DC10 to CD20. In my opinion it's better to try not to worry about knowing exactly when/if you'e ovulated. With any luck you'll be given a CD21 bood test to check your progesterone levels (to confirm that ovulation has occurred). Just try to have sex every other day like I've mentioned and you should have your bases covered. Most women ovulate between 5 and 10 days after taking the last clomid tablet.

4. My first cycle was unmonitored (in the sense that I didn't have any scans), but when I did a few private cycles last year I paid for scanning. If memory serves I had the scan on CD10. This was to confirm that the clomid was doing its job (i.e. I had a lead follicle). I then went away and did OPKs (the fancy overpriced digital smiley face ones) to satisfy my own curiosity. I always got a positive OPK on CD15/16 so assume I ovulated on CD16/17.

5. Yes, 400mcg/day of folic acid is the recommended amount when TTC/pregnant.

Lots of luck with your clomid journey. x


----------



## kimbles87 (Aug 15, 2013)

thank you for your replies youve helped ease my mind xx


----------

